# wheel fitment question (from et32 to et35)



## sellingthewind (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey dudes. I have a quick question about the offset of some wheels I might purchase. My 337 have the stock bbs rc wheels that are beyond repairable. Those wheels I believe are 18x8 et32. The new wheels will be 18x8 et 35.

Not much different. 
Will these rub with the 3mm extra? Will they tuck inwards and look like a hotwheels car? Im just not sure I really need spacers. Thanks


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

the stock wheels are 7.5 et 38 youll be fine with the 8 et 35 it will sit out a little further


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

An ET35 18x8" would work. 337? Nice! Not too many on the road any more. :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

You'll be fine.....3mm isn't going to make much of a difference.


----------



## sellingthewind (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much guys. I cant believe i noobed it and said my stock RC wheels were totally different dimensions. Ive been in the Audi game too long i guess. I think this would look sick without spacers then.

As for the 337, thanks for the compliment. It has been such a love/hate relationship but im still trying to keep it fresh. It has 173000 miles on it and I have to drive it through this winter.(audi is out):facepalm:

The Vortex Community is pretty damn great. Im happy that people had the time to reply. Thanks again.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

sellingthewind said:


> Thank you so much guys. I cant believe i noobed it and said my stock RC wheels were totally different dimensions. Ive been in the Audi game too long i guess. I think this would look sick without spacers then.
> 
> As for the 337, thanks for the compliment. It has been such a love/hate relationship but im still trying to keep it fresh. It has 173000 miles on it and I have to drive it through this winter.(audi is out):facepalm:
> 
> The Vortex Community is pretty damn great. Im happy that people had the time to reply. Thanks again.


:thumbup:


----------

